# What is your favorite brand of tractor of all time



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*What is your favorite brand of old tractor of all time*

Ok lets hear what your favorite tractor is. I would have to say Farmall because that is all i remember as a kid. Thats all my grandfather ever owned.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Nothing runs like a Deere


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I'll always be partial to Case, since that is what Grandparents and uncle had when I was a kid.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Dang, as of 1-17-2004 @ about 9:34 mountain time case is tied with deere


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

caseman-d,

Is that a LA Case? Looks similar to my Grandpa's '48. It's been so long since I've seen it, I'm not sure.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

caseman is that the same tractor you have the motor for.
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

This was hard to pick just one. The first tractor I was close to as a child was a John Deere two cylinder diesel with a gas starter engine. I remember seeing them pull out an old hedge row on my grandparents farm with it. It dug foot deep ruts in the dry pasture pulling the stumps. I loved to listen to the sound of the engine under load. I kept waiting for it to stall, but it never did. I was amazed at the power considering it sounded like it had a dead cylinder. So I guess if I were to pick one, that would be it.

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have owned red, orange, yellow and green. They all have their faults but when it come down to the bottom line.......Green has done right by me better than any! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Ok lets hear what your favorite tractor is. I would have to say Farmall because that is all i remember as a kid. Thats all my grandfather ever owned. *


I have to say, I am with you. First, when you think of an old tractor, the Farmall comes to mind first. You see a kid drow a picture of a tractor, it looks like a farmall. I think it has become kinda the unaversal vintage tractor.[or UVT ] 

Also the fact that my Dad had one when I was growing up, helps.


----------



## Randy1 (Sep 15, 2003)

Can't beat a Ford N series. Great utility type of tractor. 

Randy


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

We always had John Deere's, except for a weak moment when my dad bought a WD6 international. Have hated Internationals ever since. 

Picture attached of the tractor my dad started out with. Winter of 47 was so bad that's how we'd get the mile to the main road.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*unfair*

I for one can not give a truly accurate answer to this poll.I like so many brands of tractors.Farmall Cubs are very habit forming,one is too many 10 is not enough.My John Deere is a joy and how can you beat some big old throbbing stump puller deisel of any brand.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*the best brand*

hey when l was growing up my step dad had a Massey Harris 20 RC l hear you guys talking about john Deere farmall and what not but were are all the massey lovers did they go extinct with the tractor company ????


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey, where's the slot for Massey Ferguson?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

How about Kubota and Ford (not just the "N" series but all the good old Fords?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *How about Kubota and Ford (not just the "N" series but all the good old Fords? *


I just put Massey Harris in the poles Kubota is to new and i just figured that the fords fall in one area.
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i would have to say mm because its the first brand of tractor i drove. however i have a little bit of everything now and they all have they're good and bad points. one good point about all of them is they are simple to work on and don't have wiring harnesses as big around as my leg.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

seeing how added Massey Harris l would vote for it but it wont let me


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *caseman-d,
> 
> Is that a LA Case? Looks similar to my Grandpa's '48. It's been so long since I've seen it, I'm not sure. *


MowHoward,
Thats a picture of my 1946 Case D, little brother to the LA
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *caseman is that the same tractor you have the motor for.
> Jody *


jodyand,
No thats a picture of my 1946 Case D, it smokes a bit but it does run. I am hoping if time permits to run it more this summer.
caseman-d


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

My vote goes to IH!:thumbsup: It's just like Hienz,,, there are no other kinds!!:smiles: 
We've used IH since my grandfather bought his first tractor in 1947. You just can't kill them. We've got a 384 with about 12000-15000 hours on it with the original clutch, and one new set of rings and bearings! That's what I call quality!!!!!
I also feel that the IH company backing is second to none, and when you plan to use a machine to make your living that is VERY important!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Moving up*

Come on people you don't have to own one just vote on which old tractor you like the best.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

There are several that I would own, but you can only vote once.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Just moving back up to the lime light for some of the new members to see and place there vote:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I've been looking a lot closer at the older tractors lately. The John Deeres are my favorite but they are to expensive. The Internationals seem to be pretty reasonable for a good tractor to work with. I kinda have a soft spot for the McComick W-9 now that I have seen one with those huge tires on it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Moving back up have allot of new member whould like to hear from yall.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh the memories. Lets see Granddad had a old Johnnie popper and I can also remember dads old McCormick (spelling) and then my uncles all had Deere's except for Uncle Ken and he had a Intertrashall (thats what he called it) and then the neighbor had a Case. I can remember all of them because I had my buttbartmoon on the seat on all of them at one time or other. I still think because we lived close to Waterloo that the Deere's were the favorite and the easiliest to work on when ever they broke.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

never met a tractor that l didn't like


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i vote deere... 

as a kid i always remember seeing my father drool over the big deeres... of course our yard was about 10*50 ft... barely needed a mower...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Farmall is the best isnt that right partsman

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=38538>


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

my votes for allises of course lol:elephant: :jumpropeb :elephant:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I love 'em all


----------



## wakechamp (Jun 11, 2004)

*GO BIG BUD*

BIG BUD is the best in my BOOKS


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome wakechamp:friends: And yes BIG BUD is one heck of a tractor but theres nothing else in its class


----------

